# Let there be Bacon!  1st try with qview



## worktogthr (Jan 17, 2015)

So... Thanks to too many people to name from this forum, my first bacon experience was a good one.  So far (haven't tasted it yet, maybe a piece for dessert and some mellowing time in the fridge for a couple of days).

So here's what I did:

Mixed up a batch of pops brine for 8#s of belly












image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Jan 17, 2015






Bacon cured for 13.5 days

Removed it, rinsed it and dried it, coated it with generous amounts of CBP, garlic powder, and onion powder and stuck it in the fridge for two days













image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Jan 17, 2015






Test fry which was awesome but could use some smoke haha













image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Jan 17, 2015






Set my MES30 to 100 which on mine is really 120ish.  Got the bellies in at around 8 this morning with the AMNPS filled with Cookin Pellets blend which includes hickory, Apple, maple, and cherry.  Here are some pics along the way...













image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Jan 17, 2015


















image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Jan 17, 2015


















image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Jan 17, 2015






And here they are after about 11.5 hours.  













image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Jan 17, 2015






Final IT was between 116 and 125 on all them.

Not sure which way I am going to slice them when I'm ready.  I like the idea of short slices that fit in the pan and don't curl up.  Probably going to make some lardons for recipes and slice the majority of it. Thanks again to everyone who helped with their posts, PMs, and responses.  I'll be back with the sliced pics.

-Chris


----------



## b-one (Jan 17, 2015)

Looks like it will be great:yahoo:


----------



## raastros2 (Jan 17, 2015)

look at that belly!! get     in     MY     belly!


----------



## worktogthr (Jan 19, 2015)

So today was slicing and bagging day.  They had 2 days to rest and mellow in the fridge and then it was time to slice and vacuum pack.  Sliced some thin, some thick, some short, some tall and packaged them all up.  Either 1/4 or 1/2 pound packages.  Probably fried and ate about a quarter pound while doing all this and damn it was good!  Bacon made the easy way with Pop's Brine is definitely for me! Here are some pics!













image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Jan 19, 2015


















image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Jan 19, 2015


















image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Jan 19, 2015


















image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Jan 19, 2015






Thanks again for all the incredible knowledge on this site!


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 19, 2015)

Wow.   Great lookin bacon.      You will never buy store bought again.


----------



## worktogthr (Jan 19, 2015)

c farmer said:


> Wow.   Great lookin bacon.      You will never buy store bought again.



Thanks!!! It really is so much better.  Funny thing is I have about 6 pounds of store bought in the freezer.  Haha I will use that to wrap my fatties and save the good stuff for when the bacon is the main attraction of the dish.


----------



## disco (Jan 20, 2015)

Very nice bacon! It does feel good to make  your own doesn't it?

Disco


----------



## tropics (Jan 20, 2015)

Chris that looks great, hope I get to do my 1st this weekend.


----------



## worktogthr (Jan 20, 2015)

Thanks eveyone for the kind words. Definitely a lot of fun going through the whole process.  Grilling some burgers tomorrow night so I will definitely be frying up a couple of slices.  Maybe even add an over easy egg on top! Getting hungry already.  Spend my whole day thinking about future meals.


----------



## worktogthr (Jan 20, 2015)

Disco said:


> Very nice bacon! It does feel good to make  your own doesn't it?
> 
> Disco
> [/quote
> ...


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 20, 2015)

Better get more curing.  It doesnt last long, trust me.


----------

